

Ninja Invoice – Ideal for freelance coders - thatgerhard
http://www.ninjainvoice.com/

======
notduncansmith
I don't think Wordpress is the best interface/backend for an application like
this. This looks ridiculously complicated compared to other invoicing
solutions.

